# renovation, start with architect or builder?



## Emilan (3 Oct 2012)

We need to fix up a property, initially to live in and ultimately to rent. 

We have a high level idea of what needs to be done such as rewiring, new bolier, remove some old gas heaters, upgrade bathroom and kitchen, potentially some rearranging of downstairs, get access to attic, insulate attic and put in fire wall (if not already there), replace/ fix internal doors, some outside paving, repairing roof of shed, some repair to flat roof extension...

My question is, do I start with a builder or architect? Who will have a good look at the house and tell me what really needs to be done and the best way to do it so as to maximise benefit and minise cost?

Many thanks
E


----------



## Centaur (3 Oct 2012)

No doubt about it - get an architect - but shop around.

I'm doing a job and my guy is excellent - did a deal with him for a very reasonable sum for a plan and tender specification - results in range of prices from 50k to 70k!

I was originally by a builder told the job would cost over 6ok.  Now I'm paying less but also feel much more in control of what's being done as I have a proper plan


----------



## Bronte (4 Oct 2012)

No doubt about it Builder.  I've done many renovations along the lines of what you're contemplating.


----------



## Leo (4 Oct 2012)

Depends what you're after. If you want to restore what is there, then an architecht is overkill. If you want to explore what is possible in the space, then an architect/ arch technician is probably the way to go.


----------



## DerKaiser (4 Oct 2012)

Emilan said:


> My question is, do I start with a builder or architect? Who will have a good look at the house and tell me what really needs to be done and the best way to do it so as to maximise benefit and minise cost?


 
Is it currently in a habitable state?  There's nothing like living in a place for a while first to get a feel for how you'd like to change it.


----------



## Docarch (5 Oct 2012)

Leo said:


> If you want to restore what is there, then an architecht is overkill.


 
I'd have to disagree Leo.  Depends on the level of control you want over the build.  Even if it's just a refurb project, an architect or technician can put together comprehensive drawings and specifications for the proposed refurbishment works (ensuring all works comply with the Building Regulations), seek tenders for the works and then administer a building contract/control costs, inspect the works being carried out, etc.


----------



## ice (5 Oct 2012)

We always thought an architect would be a waste of money as our job was small and we knew what we wanted but we decided to get one in the end and it was definitely the right decision. He came up with new layouts we hadn't considered, advised on insulation, materials , building regs etc. 
you are paying the architect so you have someone in your corner giving you independent advice. He is not connected to the builder so is your advocate. 
Our architect did up our drawings and the construction drawings so the builders were all pricing on the same thing. He also dealt with the builders during the tender process. 
Prices are competitive at the moment too. Getting a recommendation for an architect is key. If you find a good one that you get on with it will hugely beneficial I think.


----------



## aoc (5 Oct 2012)

Be careful.... if choosing between architect / technician - sorry but you get what you pay for. choose a qualified architect - www.riai.ie will give you a listing in your area. beware of some 'architects' if they don't have proper qualifications they will not have professional indemnity insurances and will not be able to sign off on stage payments (possibly) and opinions on compliance.......

i would def say get proper advice.... even if you only get your drawings done with an architect and tendered you can take it possibly the rest of the way yourself.


----------



## lowCO2design (6 Oct 2012)

there's a bit of a contradiction here:



aoc said:


> Be careful.


 ok why 





> if choosing between architect / technician


 ok please explain





> - sorry but you get what you pay for.


 ok but i dont see how good or bad service depends on architect or technician on a job where the OP has stated 





> We need to fix up a property


?? In my biased opinion, that means a technical construction professional is required, so what is point? 





> choose a qualified architect - www.riai.ie will give you a listing in your area.


ok 





> beware of some 'architects' if they don't have proper qualifications


define proper qualifications? qualified to prepare:   


> your drawings done with an architect and tendered you can take it possibly the rest of the way yourself.


are you insinuating that you should hire an architect and not use their service past preparing drawings? surely the preparation of drawings is the prime area of expertise that an arch tech possesses? that you told us to 'be careful' of above? then you make the statement





> they will not have professional indemnity insurances and will not be able to sign off on stage payments (possibly) and opinions on compliance


wrong, just plain wrong! are you insinuating that unless riai registered an arch tech cannot hold PI or sign bank stage payments, that is incorrect as there are other charter memberships available to arch techs and other professionals to carry out this service





> i would def say get proper advice....


thats to only part of this post i agree with


----------



## lowCO2design (6 Oct 2012)

Emilan said:


> We need to fix up a property, initially to live in and ultimately to rent.
> 
> We have a high level idea of what needs to be done such as rewiring, new bolier, remove some old gas heaters, upgrade bathroom and kitchen, potentially some rearranging of downstairs, get access to attic, insulate attic and put in fire wall (if not already there), replace/ fix internal doors, some outside paving, repairing roof of shed, some repair to flat roof extension...
> 
> ...


I would recommend you seek advice from an Architect or Architectural Technician to design and specify all works required. note that your budget here is important, there is currently a large gap between what construction/building works actually cost and peoples perceptions of what they should cost..


----------



## Emilan (9 Oct 2012)

Thank you everyone - this has been very helpful.

E


----------

